# Aluminum studs ? - How to Mount TV to?



## rustyjames

Your wall has cold formed metal studs as opposed to wood. Metal studs are not solid like wood. If the TV isn't too heavy you should be OK with toggle bolts as long as you drill through the edge of the stud.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

First off, they are actually steel studs. 

Option #1: Cut the wall open, and install 2x6 or larger stock, on the flat. Span the stud bay horizontally with the 2x stock. Attach these to the steel framing using screws. Close the wall up. Install your mounting system.

Option #2: Search this list for discussions on similar circumstances:
http://www.diychatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Other similar discussion Threads:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=10022&highlight=Mounting+wall

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=14588&highlight=Mounting+wall

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=15565&highlight=Mounting+wall


----------



## jerryh3

I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of these questions after christmas. Big flat screens are getting very cheap.


----------



## rgsgww

jerryh3 said:


> I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of these questions after christmas. Big flat screens are getting very cheap.



Depends on what your looking for, like 1080p,120hz, etc.

Most media is not 120hz.


----------



## jerryh3

rgsgww said:


> Depends on what your looking for, like 1080p,120hz, etc.
> 
> Most media is not 120hz.


I was lining up to get a 52" for the living room this year but other projects kind of bumped that back a little.


----------



## n0c7

I have closet racks and shelves installed into steel studs with properly sized and threaded screws that weight alot more than a TV once you factor in all of the clothes and items on the shelves. They've never budged in over 2 years. I've heard of people installing TV mounts directly into steel studs without issue as well. Just some food for thought.


----------

